# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  CKD product's - Chế tạo mẫu với máy CNC (laser, plasma v.v...)

## CKD

*CKD product's - Chế tạo mẫu với máy CNC (laser, plasma v.v...)*

Chủ đề này CKD xin giới thiệu các chi tiết máy được gia công cắt trên máy laser, plasma, oxy-gas (phương pháp gia công có khói đê, vì nó nung chảy hoặc đốt cháy phôi). Máy cắt tia nước cũng cho kết quả tương tự như mấy máy này, nhưng phương pháp thì khác, và mình cũng không có máy để có sản phẩm  :Big Grin: 

Những chi tiết này được thự hiện làm chi tiết máy cho một con máy nào đó mà mình không tiện "sô" cả con máy lên. Hoặc là sản phẩm chỉ mang tính chất trang trí, sản phẩm tinh thần v.v...
Mỗi chi tiết có thể có một hoặc nhiều hình ảnh, ở một công đoạn nào đó tùy lúc đó mình có chăm chụp ảnh hay không.
Nếu mình còn nhớ được chế độ cắt lúc đó thì sẽ trình bày kèm theo để các bạn tham khảo thông số cắt mà mình dùng.

Đầu tiên, giới thiệu một sản phẩm "Móc khóa" (key chain or key tag)
Eiffel Key Chain - đối xứng hai mặt









Làm hàng loạt thì xếp thế này  :Big Grin:

----------

